# Weekend Rides in South Georgia (Moultrie)



## fitnesspro31768 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello,

I belong to a bike club in Albany Georgia the Pecan City Pedalers you can see the website at www.pecancitypedalers.org The group rides pretty much every Saturday but I rarely get top ride with them. I live in Moultrie which is roughly 45 Miles from Albany. I was wondering if there is anyone out there in Moultrie or that local area that would want to set up a ride group for Saturday or Sunday on a regular basis. 

If so contact me by email or cell phone email is [email protected] and the cell is 229-921-0072 

Thanks

Jerry Goodwin
www.bmgfitness.com


----------



## Lester C (Jul 31, 2006)

*Moultrie rides*

Back in the summer several of us road Saturday morning to Pavo & back, a couple of times to Boston and back. Lately, the group has been riding Sunday afternoon about 4. We arent as regular as the Clubs, such as Pecan City, but we are in Moultrie. We usually meet at the Trail at Lower Meigs Road. Some of the guys are doing triathlons, several of us have done marathons, and we have just begun riding bikes as a group during the last 9 months.
Email me back if you are interested and I will add your name to our email list.
Lester Castellow
[email protected]


----------



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

Lester C said:


> . . . a couple of times to Boston and back


*Now, THAT's a ride!!!*

 

Sorry, couldn't resist . . .


----------

